
An Open Letter to Twelve South - showngo
http://brooksreview.net/2011/01/twelve-southern/
======
ghurlman
So... he gets so mad that he can't buy something that isn't being produced yet
and is told he has to wait that he writes this?

Give me a break.

Meanwhile, what do I find front and center on the Twelve South homepage?
Exactly what he's looking for. Either this is some sort of reverse-psychology
astroturf, or I'm missing something.

